# soft proofing - installed profile doesn't show up



## Pyrogerg (Apr 13, 2012)

Using LR4's develop module's soft proof settings, I can't find the Blurb color management file that I have installed at ~/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Blurb_ICC_Profile.icc. I can see the correct file with Apple's Color Sync Utility and with Photoshop CS6 beta and I've restarted Lightroom to no avail. When I choose 'other' from the soft proof settings menu, it's just not there. Not only that, but I'm seeing what appears to be old versions (as of yesterday) of my Mpix color profiles. I've attached screen-shots in hopes that they'll help. Any ideas? I think I need to change my profile here from 'intermediate' back to 'beginner'. Sigh.

Gregory


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Gregory, that's because it's a CMYK profile and LR doesn't deal with CMYK.  Using the sRGB profile will be about as close a match as you'll get to Blurb.  As probably nearly as accurate too, as Blurb doesn't provide profiles for each of their machines and paper combinations - just a single generic profile which is kind of closeish.  

I wouldn't rush to move back to beginner - colour management is anything but!


----------



## Pyrogerg (Apr 13, 2012)

Aha! Well that does explain it. Thank you!


----------

